# pregnancy care



## elainef (Feb 13, 2008)

My sons girlfriend has just found out she is pregnant and the doc will not see her untill she get e106 from uk, she is waiting for this to come , i have heard she may be able to get a temp no , does anyone know if this is the case , so she is able to get checked out. We live in Almeria Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

elainef said:


> My sons girlfriend has just found out she is pregnant and the doc will not see her untill she get e106 from uk, she is waiting for this to come , i have heard she may be able to get a temp no , does anyone know if this is the case , so she is able to get checked out. We live in Almeria Spain



An E106 is a temporary cover document that gives you cover depending on your UK contributions. When you lodge it with the local Dept de Seguridas they will issue a document which you take to your local health care centre. There they will issue a temporary SIP card, but only after this procedure has been followed afaik. Cover is usually up to a maximum of about 2 years from date of leaving the UK, so if she left the UK, say, a year ago ... she may only have a year left.

After that unless working your only option here is private care as you have no rights to Spanish National Health care then.


----------

